# Still snowing in Vermont



## fruitcakesa (Jan 29, 2009)

Finally I have some video of the tractor in action.
What a winter so far.
After about 8" today we are now getting frozen precip at 3" and still counting.
Fun fun fun


----------



## fruitcakesa (Jan 29, 2009)

I guess the video didn't take.


----------

